# Cheshire Cat



## Steve H (7 Jan 2011)

Thought I needed a bit of a target to get me back on the bike early in the New Year following the snowy-icy period.

Have signed up for the 67 miler of the Cheshire Cat organised by Kilo-to-go.

Cheshire Cat


Anyone done it before? Anyone planning on doing this year's event?

The furthest I've cycled so far is a 50-miler back in November time, but think I've lost quite a bit of fitness over the last month or so with all the snow and ice about.

I'm a bit daunted, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Kestevan (7 Jan 2011)

I'll be riding this again this year - but weather permitting I'll be doing the 100 miler.

It's a nice route, the majority of the hills are in the first 30 miles, so you can pretty much relax after the 1/2 way point. There are a couple of decent climbs in addition to Mow Cop, but nothing too knee wrenching.


All in all I'd say it was a pretty good ntroduction to the season, and there was certainly a good atmosphere on last years ride.


----------



## Steve H (7 Jan 2011)

Kestevan said:


> It's a nice route, the majority of the hills are in the first 30 miles, so you can pretty much relax after the 1/2 way point. There are a couple of decent climbs in addition to Mow Cop, but nothing too knee wrenching.



Yes I saw the profile. I'm thinking that it's a fairly flat first 10 miles to get nicely warmed up, followed by 3 or 4 ups and downs that I think will be the most testing part of the course and then there's a good 35ish miles of flat / steady downhill. As long as I can get over the bumps without killing myself, it should be very do-able and enjoyable for a first timer.

Good luck with the 100 miler.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2011)

Good luck Steve. You're making good progress since you appeared on CC last year! The Cheshire Cat sounds good but it is logistically too difficult for me to get to it. I only do audax rides at the moment - sportives will have to wait until I'm better off again!

I've piled (even more!) weight on and lost fitness since my last forum ride in November so I'm having to build myself back up.

I may well be doing a 59 mile CC forum ride to a cafe in Waddington and back on Sun 30th Jan in case you, Kestevan or any other locals are interested? 

I'll post details nearer the time, but I'm holding back to see if a December-like ice-age returns. It's snowing here again today, but it's sleety and I don't think that this lot will stick around.


----------



## Steve H (7 Jan 2011)

Cheers Colin - I've always appreciated your encouraging words.

yes - we had a couple of inches of snow today, but the forecast is for warmer weather next week, so hopefully it will be gone before you can blink.

Can't say I've had the best couple of weeks recently. I sprained my knee over New Year skiing and I think I've picked up a bit of man flu in last couple of days. If I can shake this and get out on the bike a bit over the next few weeks you might be able to tempt me out on the Waddington trip. 59 miles would be quite a stretch for me, so if it's one of your notoriously hilly routes, it may be a stretch too far! I'm up for a challenge, but would hate to be holding you guys back.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2011)

Steve H said:


> Can't say I've had the best couple of weeks recently. I sprained my knee over New Year skiing and I think I've picked up a bit of man flu in last couple of days. If I can shake this and get out on the bike a bit over the next few weeks you might be able to tempt me out on the Waddington trip.


I hope you make a good recovery. 

Maybe we could even tempt fellow Brighouser Jacqui to come along?



Steve H said:


> 59 miles would be quite a stretch for me, so if it's one of your notoriously hilly routes, it may be a stretch too far! I'm up for a challenge, but would hate to be holding you guys back.


It's actually one of the flattest rides that I've organised. It's a route designed for this time of year when the hilltops might be a bit dodgy. It sticks to A-roads a lot of the way though last year we did a short hilly section from Padiham to avoid The Devil's Elbow! Don't worry about speed - people have become well used to being held back on my rides recently - by me!

Ideally, we'd get back before dark but that would only require us to average 10 mph (including the cafe stop) which is not exactly a fast ride.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2011)

The Cat is very well organised these days - Kilotogo have got it sorted - I was well impressed.

The feeds were full of High 5 and bananas and cakes (didn't eat the cakes), I had stacks of bananas though.

They have kept the route the same as last year as it was good. Mow Cop and Wincle are the toughies (first and last big climbs)

I'd love to do it again, but I'm scheduled to get my shoulder fixed the week before  gutted.


----------



## Ergle (7 Jan 2011)

The Cheshire cat will be my first sportive as well. I did a couple of Audaxes and the Phil Ligget peaks challenge last year - I do enjoy organised rides and will be doing more this year


----------



## perplexed (10 Jan 2011)

As a potential first time Sportive for me, I'm looking at the 45 mile Cheshire Cat as a bit of an introduction. (I looked at the Wiggle "No Excuse" ride, but it was full already!)

The furthest I've ridden in one day is about 28 miles, and I'm obviously going to try to get out and about more, but do the good folk of this forum think that the above is a reasonable idea?

Ta!

(Good luck Steve H!)


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jan 2011)

perplexed said:


> As a potential first time Sportive for me, I'm looking at the 45 mile Cheshire Cat as a bit of an introduction. (I looked at the Wiggle "No Excuse" ride, but it was full already!)
> 
> The furthest I've ridden in one day is about 28 miles, and I'm obviously going to try to get out and about more, but do the good folk of this forum think that the above is a reasonable idea?
> 
> ...



If you can do 28 miles, then (IMO) you can do 45 miles.

I did the 100m Cheshire Cat two years ago; the course was different then. It was my first ride over 50 miles; in fact I'd only done two 50 mile rides beforehand.

What I did wrong was to go off too fast; I hit fifty miles in under 3 hours, but the next fifty miles took me 5 hours - it was quite painful !

I meant to go off slower than I did, but I got 'pulled' along with a group for all of about 3 miles  ; I'd never ridden with 'proper' cyclists before. I got a bit carried away with the atmosphere of the event. I tried not to get too despondent at the fact, that everyone else appeared to be younger, fitter and on better bikes.

Just relax and 10 minutes into it, you'll be wondering why you left it so long to do such an event.


----------



## perplexed (10 Jan 2011)

Ta for the advice!


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2011)

perplexed said:


> As a potential first time Sportive for me, I'm looking at the 45 mile Cheshire Cat as a bit of an introduction. (I looked at the Wiggle "No Excuse" ride, but it was full already!)
> 
> The furthest I've ridden in one day is about 28 miles, and I'm obviously going to try to get out and about more, but do the good folk of this forum think that the above is a reasonable idea?
> 
> ...





Thanks perplexed and good luck to you! Yes - I also looked at the Wiggle "No Excuse" ride, but was a bit too late and it was already full. Cheshire Cat should be a good starter for us though.


----------



## Boomerado (11 Jan 2011)

The Cheshire Cat will be my first sportive of the year as well. I have never rode this before but it looks like a good introduction to the sportive calandar. I have done the National Sportive in Pendle for the last 2 years which is quite hilly and on the other end of the scale done the Manchester 100 which is mainly flat so i`m thinking the Chesire is like a mix of the 2. 

Broke my wrist in 3 places early December and had my Cast off last week so hoping that it will be fine for then.... sure it will ...... ??? 

First ride out this weekend so will be a good tester.


----------



## dodgy knees (11 Jan 2011)

did the 100 mile last year atmosphere was gud, and enjoyed it wanted too do it this year as well but work calls, so doin wrynose or bust in april hope u enjoy ur day out


----------



## Banjo (12 Jan 2011)

Steve H said:


> Thought I needed a bit of a target to get me back on the bike early in the New Year following the snowy-icy period.
> 
> Have signed up for the 67 miler of the Cheshire Cat organised by Kilo-to-go.
> 
> ...



I think if you have allready done 50 then 67 is easilly achievable by March for the Cheshire Cat.If I were you would look for some hilly routes of varying lengths to practice hill climbing on.

I did my one and only Sportive last year, the atmosphere gives you a boost plus you can do a bit of drafting when the opportunity arises
I am trying to get some training in now for my next one in June when illness ,work and weather allows.

Good Luck


----------



## Holdsworth (13 Jan 2011)

I might consider doing the CC as my first sportive and see if it is something I could get into. I have never done any long distance riding before, longest I've gone in one leg is probably around 6 miles when went from Shrewsbury Station to Longden.

I suppose I could get myself fit enough in that time to do the 45 mile course. The start line is less than 2 miles away so easy to get to, what time does the thing start? I might have work on that date 6-12 so I'll probably have to set off late.


----------



## Steve H (13 Jan 2011)

It's an early morning start. Think something like between 7.30 and 8.30 if I remember rightly


----------



## deggers (13 Jan 2011)

I'm also going to sign up once I've been paid. I've never done any sort of cycling event so am not sure what distance to do-I can comfortably do an up and down 40 miles but have yet to push myself further. Got a couple more months to get fitter tho. Lookin forward to it


----------



## Holdsworth (19 Jan 2011)

Well due to a change in working patterns, assuming that they stay the same from now on, I should be free to join the ride as early as required






I guess a bit of training is in order between now and then.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2011)

I know the registration is changing this year, but go and queue up at the start early. I got there early, very few cars at the stadium, registered, loo, pottered about... decided to go to start and the place was then crammed...took an hour before I passed the start gate (so riders an hour in front). Needed a pee by then.

Anyway, nice 16 miles to filter out riders a little before Mow cop. On the aproach you could see a multi coloured stream going up the hill.

Lots of riders waiting at the bottom, so passed these and carried on. More riders part way taking a breather. Kept it steady as the bottom part isn't that steep, then comes the ramp past the pub..... it looks impossible... bodies everywhere though......

At this stage you've really got to pick your line and find a gap - I only had 39 x 24 so had to drop back from some of the lads on compacts, and picked a gap so I could 'weave'. It's not too bad, you just have to give it some. It then eases off a little, more folk at the false top, but the road bears left then right for more climbing, not as steep but you'll be puffing. The other climbs are more good drags, with Wincle being the other steep one, but the lanes are now filtering out. Big climbs now over !

The hard bit last year was the very long 40 miles into stiff headwinds from Macclesfield into the Welsh Boarders.


----------



## Holdsworth (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the booking advice.

I don't think I'll do the route with Mow Cop in it, I'll stick to the 45 miler because as I said it will be my first sportive and I want to ease myself gently into it. 100 and 67 miles sounds like a bit too much for me at this stage, 45 sounds only JUST doable tbh.


----------



## Steve H (25 Jan 2011)

fossyant said:


> I know the registration is changing this year, but go and queue up at the start early. I got there early, very few cars at the stadium, registered, loo, pottered about... decided to go to start and the place was then crammed...took an hour before I passed the start gate (so riders an hour in front). Needed a pee by then.
> 
> Anyway, nice 16 miles to filter out riders a little before Mow cop. On the aproach you could see a multi coloured stream going up the hill.
> 
> ...





Fossyant these comments just aren't welcome. Hard hills, stiff headwinds. Feels like this could be a lot of hard work. I was quite happy sitting in blissful ignorance thinking it would be nice to go for a pootle towards the end of March.

Joking aside - thanks for the reality check. Got to step up my training!


----------



## Kestevan (25 Jan 2011)

Dont let Fossy put you off Steve. The 60 mile version of the Cat is not too bad.

It starts off with a nice flat 15 miles or so, just to get your legs warmed up.... just try not to go chargeing off with a stupidly quick group at the beginning.

The next 15 are the hard miles. One or two of the hills are short and steep, but with the exception of the top part of Mow Cop nothing that should unduly worry anyone (but if you do have to get off and push for a while, I can guarantee you wont be the only one ).

After Wincle the last 30 miles home are nice and flat, you can either take it easy and spin home gently or push like mad for a decent time, depends on how much you have left in the tank.

The 100 miler just adds on a pretty pointless loop to make up the miles. Fairly flat but with a headwind all the way (or at least there was last year) just to make you work for the century 

Last Year the cat was my first outing that year, after damaging my knee. I'd not done more than 10 miles on the bike in the 3 months before. It wasn't "easy" but not too bad.... hopefully this years preparation will be a little better


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2011)

I'll be doing this.


----------



## mike1j (31 Jan 2011)

i did the cheshire cat last year great ride. mow cop is the only tough climb of the day. try not to get over excited at the start dont go of to quick. doing the 100 course again this year then wyrose or bust then the real tough sportive the fread whitten. good luck , youll be fine! just enjoy it.


----------



## Heathy_76 (23 Feb 2011)

Hi All, 

I've just signed up for the 45 miler, it's my first sportive too.
I'm really not sure what to expect but as I live in Crewe it'd be rude not to have a go!
Unfortunately I've only been out on my bike once this year so I'm trying to get some more miles in (inbetween working and the kids).


----------



## Holdsworth (23 Feb 2011)

I have entered for the 45 miler





Now comes the long rides in the run up to the event to help in building up my mileage. Plus I must remember to take the day off work and give my employer plenty of notice.


----------



## Steve H (5 Mar 2011)

3 weeks to go. Feeling mainly excited and just a bit nervous. Been watching YouTube videos about the Mow Cop hill.


----------



## perplexed (7 Mar 2011)

I'm doing it, and I've seen the video too.

I'm just off now to have a little cry...


----------



## perplexed (10 Mar 2011)

Me number and stuff arrived today.

Gulp...


----------



## JoshD94 (10 Mar 2011)

10 days left to register and i have still havent found another cyclist to do the event with, this isnt looking good at all :/


----------



## BrumJim (10 Mar 2011)

Do it on your own. Tend to be reasonably friendly events. I did my first Sportive on my own, felt a little "Billy-no-mates" at the start, but had met a few people and made a couple of friends by the end.


----------



## JoshD94 (10 Mar 2011)

haha nah i definately want someone to partner with :/ just hope i find someone


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2011)

JoshD94 said:


> haha nah i definately want someone to partner with :/ just hope i find someone


Blimey Josh, just be a bit more proactive! There are at least 3 or 4 CycleChat members on this very thread that you could potentially ride round with. I've met a couple of them before and they are nice guys. Just ask!  

All you have to do is post "Hi guys, I'm riding the Cheshire Cat and I'd like some company. I'm aiming to achieve an average speed of xxx mph/kph. Would anybody like to join me?"

I'd be really surprised if you didn't get 2 or 3 willing volunteers!


----------



## JoshD94 (10 Mar 2011)

cheers colin, ill try it:


----------



## Holdsworth (10 Mar 2011)

Hi Josh, I am up for 45 miler as it is my first sportive as well. You'd be welcome to ride alongside me as I'll be taking it nice and steady the whole way


----------



## jonrwg (10 Mar 2011)

Anyone from Birmingham? Wanted to join this sportive and it will be my first event but the earliest train from New Street to Crewe station will depart 0845. Is there any cheap place to stay for a night?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Hi Josh, I am up for 45 miler as it is my first sportive as well. You'd be welcome to ride alongside me as I'll be taking it nice and steady the whole way


Well, there's one for a start!


----------



## JoshD94 (11 Mar 2011)

i have a partner now, just need to put money in the bank and enter


----------



## georgiebuzz (12 Mar 2011)

I will be on the Cheshire cat 67 miler, so I thought I would stretch my legs today. 67 mile round trip Lichfield to Ashbourne and I made it in one piece but being over 14 stone and on a Giant SCR4 with sora gears the "KILLER MILE" is still a concern.


----------



## Steve H (19 Mar 2011)

georgiebuzz said:


> <br />
> 
> ...the "KILLER MILE" is still a concern.<br />
> <br /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

No shame in walking! Just over a week to go. Hope the weather stays nice


----------



## Steve H (27 Mar 2011)

Woke up early this morning. Going to get out of bed soon and eat some porridge

Good luck today to everyone riding the Cheshire Cat


----------



## Holdsworth (27 Mar 2011)

I got back home around an 1hr 30 mins ago. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the ride, I was a but knackered at the end but still able to walk!!! The event was well organised I thought, the feed station at Homes Chapel was well stocked with all sorts of carb foods, gels, energy drinks and malt loaf.

I took exactly 3 hours in total to go the 45 miles, including a 10-15 minute rest stop and taking a missed a left turn after Holmes Chapel



I ended up going through the centre of Middlewich but got myself back on the route where it goes past the salt works.

I got interviewed at the end by Parveen from the local community radio station (The Cat) and had a good chat.

I broke another spoke sometime during the ride and the Mavic mechanic snapped my crud mudguards whilst he was adjusting my brakes, £6.50 gone to replace the broken bit





I had a massage at the end which felt lovely and I enjoyed the free pasta dish and the goody bag


----------



## Steve H (27 Mar 2011)

Showered, fed and having a little lie down. My first Sportive is complete. I did the 67 mile route. Absolutely loved it. I found the hills really tough. Had to walk the steep bit of Mow Cop and a couple of other steep bits later on. 

I found the signage excellent, and the feed stations were well stocked. Only down side was the queuing at the end for certificate and pasta. Decided not to bother and came home for some spaghetti instead. 

I hope everyone else enjoyed it. You probably passed me on the way round as I was fairly slow!


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (27 Mar 2011)

.
Well done, Steve! (and everyone else who took part)


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2011)

Nice going Steve, had a good day for it.


----------



## Thelma (27 Mar 2011)

Well done folks!

What are the chances of a complete beginner (and an unfit one at that) being up to the short version next year? Unrealistic challenge? Doable?


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2011)

The short version should be fine. Avoids the big hills. TBH the hills in the cat are in the first 30 miles of the medium and long routes.


----------



## JoshD94 (28 Mar 2011)

ive been riding 3 weeks, however i did train hard, covering 300mile before the race in 8 rides. I was going for silver and missed by 4 minutes, but im sure you could do it very easily, just wouldnt be a good time compared to others thats all, but if your just doing it for the run, GO FOR IT!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2011)

Steve H said:


> Showered, fed and having a little lie down. My first Sportive is complete. I did the 67 mile route. Absolutely loved it. I found the hills really tough. Had to walk the steep bit of Mow Cop and a couple of other steep bits later on.


Well done Steve! I'm glad that you had a good time.



Thelma said:


> What are the chances of a complete beginner (and an unfit one at that) being up to the short version next year? Unrealistic challenge? Doable?


Do mean that you wouldn't do much riding between now and then, and would just turn up to ride the event? If so, you'd find it very hard and you'd have made it into an unrealistic challenge which might not be doable.

Or do you mean that you are currently an unfit beginner, but would be riding regularly for the next year and would like to make the event a target? If so, you should have no problems whatsoever. A year is plenty of time to get very fit if you work at it. _Go for it!_


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2011)

The photographer has lots of photo's up - looks carnage (again) on Mow cop - bodies everywhere again !


----------



## valetillidye (28 Mar 2011)

Does anyone do these types of rides using flat bars? I've been riding a hybrid with road tyres on for about 3 years and I'm undecided as to wether or not to buy a road bike with drops, put a set of drops on my hybrid or stay as I am

It seems to make sense to move to drops as I try to increase my distance however part of the appeal of cycling where I live is to soak up the scenery. I enjoy being upright as it gives me chance to have a good nose around!!


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2011)

All sorts of bikes, although majority are road bikes for the 100 miles !


----------



## Kestevan (28 Mar 2011)

Do you have the link to the phots Fossy? 

Nothing showing up for me in the usual place, and no links from Kilo to Go as of yet


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Mar 2011)

valetillidye said:


> Does anyone do these types of rides using flat bars? I've been riding a hybrid with road tyres on for about 3 years and I'm undecided as to wether or not to buy a road bike with drops, put a set of drops on my hybrid or stay as I am
> 
> It seems to make sense to move to drops as I try to increase my distance however part of the appeal of cycling where I live is to soak up the scenery. I enjoy being upright as it gives me chance to have a good nose around!!



Drops can give you an upright position too - you just ride on the "hoods" (the top of the brake levers). What they offer more than anything else is variety - e.g. on the hoods, on the ramps (behind the hoods, ahead of the curve in the bar) on the tops, in the curve of the drops, or on the flat bit of the drop behind the hook. 

If you're doing a 45/50 miles, don't worry about feeling out of place on a flat bar bike though, there were lots on the Stoke on Trent challege (80km) ride.


----------



## valetillidye (28 Mar 2011)

fossyant said:


> All sorts of bikes, although majority are road bikes for the 100 miles !






John the Monkey said:


> Drops can give you an upright position too - you just ride on the "hoods" (the top of the brake levers). What they offer more than anything else is variety - e.g. on the hoods, on the ramps (behind the hoods, ahead of the curve in the bar) on the tops, in the curve of the drops, or on the flat bit of the drop behind the hook.
> 
> If you're doing a 45/50 miles, don't worry about feeling out of place on a flat bar bike though, there were lots on the Stoke on Trent challege (80km) ride.



thanks people


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Mar 2011)

Are any do-able on a fixed ? seemed to have got the long distance bug after Sundays Blackpool ride  

Well done everyone


----------



## Thelma (28 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well done Steve! I'm glad that you had a good time.
> 
> 
> Do mean that you wouldn't do much riding between now and then, and would just turn up to ride the event? If so, you'd find it very hard and you'd have made it into an unrealistic challenge which might not be doable.
> ...



I mean I'm a wreck now, but intend to ride regularly between now and then. Cheers


----------



## perplexed (28 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Well done folks!
> 
> What are the chances of a complete beginner (and an unfit one at that) being up to the short version next year? Unrealistic challenge? Doable?




As long as you do some steady riding between now and then, and chuck in the odd longer ride, you'd be fine I would say.

I'm in my 40's and this was my first sportive. My cycling is usually a short commute, with the odd trip to town and a few longer leisure rides.

With this in mind, I did the 45 miler. My aim was primarily just to finish, and I would be happy to achieve bronze standard.

 I'm absolutly over the moon, because I actually got _Silver_ standard in the end, so well chuffed!!  

The only thing I would say, is be skeptical of the "no queues" due to the microchip system etc... I turned up to start about 0840, and had to join a huge, and I mean huge, queue to get to start I queued for the thick end of 45 minutes, behind hundreds or riders.

Great day though, can't wait for my next sportive!


----------



## Holdsworth (28 Mar 2011)

fossyant said:


> The photographer has lots of photo's up - looks carnage (again) on Mow cop - bodies everywhere again !



No sign of any photos just yet looking at the SportivePhoto website on their FB profile, they were the people taking photos weren't they?


----------



## Thelma (28 Mar 2011)

Is it always the last weekend in March? If so, I have a prior engagement... literally... it's the date we've planned for our wedding!


----------



## Steve H (28 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Is it always the last weekend in March? If so, I have a prior engagement... literally... it's the date we've planned for our wedding!



Hmm - cycling or wedding - tough choice. 

Plenty of others Thelma. Why don't you target one later on this year? You'll have the benefit of riding through the spring and summer to train, rather than over winter.


----------



## Thelma (28 Mar 2011)

Any suggestions? It needs to be in the North West really, around Octoberish perhaps?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Any suggestions? It needs to be in the North West really, around Octoberish perhaps?


I've got one for you Thelma - the_ Season of Mists_ audax from Hebden Bridge (my 2009 ride). Very, very scenic; very, very challenging! Always, the first Sunday of October. This year's event. 100 km, 2,550 m of hills, some very steep. 

If you want to go for it, there will be other CycleChatters (including me) doing it and you'd be welcome to come along. I've done it in about 6 hours when fit but I don't mind taking 7 - 8 hours. The time limit is 8 hours 20 minutes.


----------



## Thelma (29 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've got one for you Thelma - the_ Season of Mists_ audax from Hebden Bridge (my 2009 ride). Very, very scenic; very, very challenging! Always, the first Sunday of October. This year's event. 100 km, 2,550 m of hills, some very steep.
> 
> If you want to go for it, there will be other CycleChatters (including me) doing it and you'd be welcome to come along. I've done it in about 6 hours when fit but I don't mind taking 7 - 8 hours. The time limit is 8 hours 20 minutes.



Wow that's quite a challenge!! The greatest distance I've done so far is a measly 7 and a half miles! Is it a feasible challenge?


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Wow that's quite a challenge!! The greatest distance I've done so far is a measly 7 and a half miles! Is it a feasible challenge?



If Colin says it's 'challenging' and that some of the hills are 'steep' it must be bad!! 
Some of the rides he describes as 'flat' are anything but, you soon realise how flat it is round here when you go riding around his kneck of the woods


----------



## Camgreen (29 Mar 2011)

Thelma you could always try this if you don't feel it's too soon, http://www.bike-events.com/Ride.aspx?id=286 100k or 100 mile version? Plenty who take part recycling their entry fee directly to Christie's and then just "go with the flow" of officially signed up riders on the course. I'm sure there are no shortage of alternative rides out there too.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Any suggestions? It needs to be in the North West really, around Octoberish perhaps?



Stoke Tour ride (challenge distance)? 80km, very well organised (excellent feeds & signage), late September.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Wow that's quite a challenge!! The greatest distance I've done so far is a measly 7 and a half miles! Is it a feasible challenge?


Ah ... er, in that case it would be a _very serious _challenge! 

The distance by itself would be a challenge for you, but the hills would probably finish you off. Here's the route profile ...






It's doable if you could put lots of cycling time in before then and make sure that you have some very low climbing gears but I think a more sensible challenge for this year would be the sister event on the same day - Mellow Fruitfulness. It's half the distance and half the climbing but would give you something to aim for. If you enjoyed that, then aim for _Spring Into The Dales _the following April_, _also from Hebden Bridge.


----------



## Thelma (29 Mar 2011)

Camgreen said:


> Thelma you could always try this if you don't feel it's too soon, http://www.bike-even...ide.aspx?id=286 100k or 100 mile version? Plenty who take part recycling their entry fee directly to Christie's and then just "go with the flow" of officially signed up riders on the course. I'm sure there are no shortage of alternative rides out there too.



This starts very near home, so is pretty tempting actually. Theoretically I think 5 and a bit months should be enough time to prep? I'm a teacher so would hope to be able to put some serious effort in over the summer holidays. In fact I think the event is the day before the Autumn term starts.


----------



## Holdsworth (29 Mar 2011)

Hmmm.... pictures are up but no sign of me on it yet, not even in the unidentified, number 3620, red speg jersey and a large Carradice saddlebag. I keep looking for it to pop up.


----------



## JoshD94 (29 Mar 2011)

im not on them either, its so rubbish


----------



## Steve H (30 Mar 2011)

Got quite a few photos of me on there. Why were the photographers pitched at the top of every climb. I look thoroughly knackered in all the shots! There's even one of me walking (curses - thought no one had seen me!)

Prints are a bit expensive though!


----------



## Steve H (30 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Any suggestions? It needs to be in the North West really, around Octoberish perhaps?



Thelma - try this site:

Cyclosport


It's got a pretty good listing of loads of sportives. Most of them have two or three distances involved so you can pitch yourself at a ride at your own level. Generally the easiest ones are relatively flat and they get more challenging levels of climbing in the medium and longer ones.

I found that signing up for a sportive gave me something to focus on. Knowing you are going to complete an event soon really helped me to get out the door regularly and do some training.

If you are doing about 7 miles a ride at the moment then build up the training steadily. It's not really about pushing yourself really hard all the time, just focus on trying to ride regularly. If you can get out 3 or 4 times a week with a rest day between days this will make a massive difference. I try to do a couple of shorter rides during the week and then build up a longer ride over the weekend.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Hmmm.... pictures are up but no sign of me on it yet, not even in the unidentified, number 3620, red speg jersey and a large Carradice saddlebag. I keep looking for it to pop up.



You did a Sportive with your Carradice? Chapeau! I hope you had a thermos & some cheese & pickle sandwiches packed in it for authenticity


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2011)

Steve H said:


> Got quite a few photos of me on there. Why were the photographers pitched at the top of every climb. I look thoroughly knackered in all the shots! There's even one of me walking (curses - thought no one had seen me!)
> 
> Prints are a bit expensive though!



Got a link to the photos Steve? You mean you actually rode up some of the hills?


----------



## Holdsworth (30 Mar 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> You did a Sportive with your Carradice? Chapeau! I hope you had a thermos & some cheese & pickle sandwiches packed in it for authenticity



Certainly did, much more practical in my eye than a silly little wedge bag. If not where was I to put my Lidl rain jacket, coil bike lock, bananas and the all manner of stuff that I was given the CRUK stall?






I did get a comment from someone saying that the back end weighed a ton!!!


----------



## Holdsworth (30 Mar 2011)

Also my photo hasn't appeared in any of the folders on the photo website, not even in the unidentified one



I have emailed them about this but haven't got a conclusive answer.

I did appear the finishing line video though, 2nd in the group.

http://wigglecheshirecat2011.sportcamvideo.net/player.aspx?name=3620.mp4


----------

